# Prowler @ The Bear's Den!!



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2021)

*Prowler @ The Bear's Den*
​OK, These aren't the Greatest Pics, but this guy doesn't show himself too often.
I didn't even see him, except in these Pics Mrs Bear took for me.
You could only see him from the windows in the Loft, and I have too much trouble with steps, so I can't go running up there, like I used to.

So anyway, I just figured you guys would enjoy seeing him too, and realize you're getting the same look I got from the same Pics.

I can't tell exactly, but he has to be at least an 8 Point, and would dress-out about 140 lbs. Not Big, but not Little.

So far we've seen 4 different Buck here, and that's the biggest one of those 4.

Thanks for Looking,

Bear

I think he's looking for the 3 Doe that came through here earlier:







Pics Taken from My Loft Windows in Mrs Bear's Office:


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice looking fella. Chasing them girls will get ya in trouble every time.
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 18, 2021)

Cool pics Bear. We have tons of deer around here but they are all scrawny. No big un's like that.



JLeonard said:


> Chasing them girls will get ya in trouble every time.



Only if you catch them Jim, only if you catch them   

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice! I'd sure eat him! 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Nov 18, 2021)

that is so cool!  it must be pretty awesome to have deer so close.


----------



## negolien (Nov 18, 2021)

As much as I love eatin em I have to admit they are truly beautiful animals. Thanks for your service btw mud  dog    :<)


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice pics bear, looks like a nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2021)

Cool pics.



 tx smoker
 Only if you catch them Jim, only if you catch them 

Robert

Only if your WIFE CATCHES YOU!... JJ


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2021)

Great pics!
I live in the suburbs, close to Puget Sound. Some green-belts around. We used to see a few deer walking down our street occasionally in the mornings, but I haven't seen them for a couple years. That was an odd sight, walking down the middle of paved streets. Coyotes have increased in the area, might have something to do with it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 18, 2021)

That's a nice buck!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 18, 2021)

That's a nice buck there Bear.
My backyard deer are eating 50 lb of corn a week and the granddaughters love to watch them.
But there's a pretty good buck tending the herd and he's going in the freezer and possibly the wall 1st chance I get


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 18, 2021)

He looks like he would make for some great sausage !!


----------



## clifish (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice,  4 does in the front yard today in Pike county...still waiting to see a bear...timber rattler...not so much!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice! They are pretty amazing animals, I wish I had those views!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice looking deer Bear. I've seen a bunch of deer roaming our roads, but no antlers on them. Also none have ran out in front of my truck. So the deer whistles must be working. 

Chris


----------



## tallbm (Nov 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *Prowler @ The Bear's Den*
> ​OK, These aren't the Greatest Pics, but this guy doesn't show himself too often.
> I didn't even see him, except in these Pics Mrs Bear took for me.
> You could only see him from the windows in the Loft, and I have too much trouble with steps, so I can't go running up there, like I used to.
> ...



Man that's awesome!
One of the things I love when I'm hunting is being able to see all the wildlife.  People think you just go out and shoot something but you pass on so many things and see so much wildlife it's so amazing and relaxing.

I know you aren't hunting but it reminds me of it.
Thank you for the pictures! :D


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice
I live IN town and get get them wandering through at all hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Nice looking fella. Chasing them girls will get ya in trouble every time.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
So far we've seen 4 Buck, and that one is the biggest, body & Rack.

Bear




tx smoker said:


> Cool pics Bear. We have tons of deer around here but they are all scrawny. No big un's like that.




Thank You Robert!!
That one is about average for a Buck around here.
They usually run from about 110 to 160 Dressed.
Years ago Bear Jr got an 11 pointer with his Bow that dressed out at 203.
That was a Monster for around here.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Nice! I'd sure eat him!
> 
> Ryan



LOL---Yup, He's edible!!
Thanks!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2021)

sandyut said:


> that is so cool!  it must be pretty awesome to have deer so close.



Thank You Sandy!!
We see Deer nearly every day, mostly Does & Fawns. Only 4 Buck so far.
We used to have a lot of Turkeys come through---One time was 32 Turkeys eating my Wild Wineberries!!
No Turkeys since last Spring.

Bear




negolien said:


> As much as I love eatin em I have to admit they are truly beautiful animals. Thanks for your service btw mud  dog    :<)



Thank You!
Yes they sure are!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks nice.
My daughter got a 7 point with her car Sunday night. Told her there was no Sunday hunting.    

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks nice.
> My daughter got a 7 point with her car Sunday night. Told her there was no Sunday hunting.
> 
> Warren


My son nailed a nice doe last month. By the time I got over to where he was the guy whos house he was in front of already had it hanging getting skinned lol


----------



## tallbm (Nov 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My son nailed a nice doe last month. By the time I got over to where he was the guy whos house he was in front of already had it hanging getting skinned lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch.  I'll stick to hunting without a car :P
I'm glad someone got to use the animal and salvage any meat available :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Cool pics.



Thank You Jimmy!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Nice pics bear, looks like a nice one, thanks for sharing



Thank You Jim!!
Corn & Bean Fed Buck!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Nov 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks nice.
> My daughter got a 7 point with her car Sunday night. Told her there was no Sunday hunting.
> 
> Warren


I hope your daughter and any passengers were OK?  I also hope the car survived as now is not the time to shop for a new (or used) car!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Great pics!
> I live in the suburbs, close to Puget Sound. Some green-belts around. We used to see a few deer walking down our street occasionally in the mornings, but I haven't seen them for a couple years. That was an odd sight, walking down the middle of paved streets. Coyotes have increased in the area, might have something to do with it.



Thank You Mike!!
That is odd--We don't even see them in town very often.

Bear




civilsmoker said:


> That's a nice buck!



Thank You Civil !!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2021)

912smoker said:


> That's a nice buck there Bear.
> My backyard deer are eating 50 lb of corn a week and the granddaughters love to watch them.
> But there's a pretty good buck tending the herd and he's going in the freezer and possibly the wall 1st chance I get



Thank You 912 !!
With that Wasting Disease going around, Bear Jr is leaning more toward Trophy hunting.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




poacherjoe said:


> He looks like he would make for some great sausage !!



Thank You Joe!!
He'd make a Bunch!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Nice! They are pretty amazing animals, I wish I had those views!



Thank You JW !!
Yup---They're fun to watch!!

Bear




clifish said:


> Nice,  4 does in the front yard today in Pike county...still waiting to see a bear...timber rattler...not so much!



Thank You!!
Pike County is about the most densely populated with Bears of all PA Counties.
Keep your eyes open---You'll get to see some.
I'd rather not see the Timber Rattlers!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking deer Bear. I've seen a bunch of deer roaming our roads, but no antlers on them. Also none have ran out in front of my truck. So the deer whistles must be working.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
I always wondered if those things actually work.
I only personally hit one Deer in my 45 years of driving, mostly in the country, and Mrs Bear hit None. I remind her every Rut season to be extra careful after Dark.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 21, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking deer Bear. I've seen a bunch of deer roaming our roads, but no antlers on them. Also none have ran out in front of my truck. So the deer whistles must be working.
> 
> Chris





Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Chris!!
> I always wondered if those things actually work.
> I only personally hit one Deer in my 45 years of driving, mostly in the country, and Mrs Bear hit None. I remind her every Rut season to be extra careful after Dark.
> 
> Bear


I don't know if the deer whistles work, but the whine from my turbo (diesel pickup) appears to work miracles.
I've hit 1 deer in 50 years of driving. It was mid morning in town and I was driving my son's gas pickup


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 21, 2021)

Bear... Amazing pictures. Beautiful animals.
As for hitting them with a car, as a former auto body tech, yuck nasty disgusting. Among the top three worst cars to work on!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2021)

He’s a nice buck for sure!! Thanks for sharing the cool pics.


----------



## Nodak21 (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks like he has a busted tine. That means there is another fighter in the area. Might be bigger. Keep your eyes peeled. Would be interesting to see what broke that beautiful buck


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Man that's awesome!
> One of the things I love when I'm hunting is being able to see all the wildlife.  People think you just go out and shoot something but you pass on so many things and see so much wildlife it's so amazing and relaxing.
> 
> I know you aren't hunting but it reminds me of it.
> Thank you for the pictures! :D




Thank You Tall !!
I know what you mean---I once sat for hours at the edge of a Swamp in Pike County, watching a Beaver chopping away & moving large pieces of wood to his building project.
I also sat in a tree, wearing Camouflage, when 17 Wild Turkeys landed in the tree I was in & a couple trees nearby. They didn't see me for quite awhile.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks nice.
> My daughter got a 7 point with her car Sunday night. Told her there was no Sunday hunting.
> 
> Warren



That Sucks when that happens.
The only one I ever hit was in Pike County while hunting with my Brother Jim.(RIP)
I already had my Deer, in the back of my 1982 Rampage, and Jim & I were going from one place to another to meet our Dad & BIL. So Jim's drinking a Soda & looking in the Right side of the woods, and I'm eating a Sandwich & looking in the Left side. Nobody was watching the road, which is where the Deer was. *Bam!!*---Knocked it up in the air & down again. I finished it off with my knife & Jim tagged it, so we could go home & he could still make it on time for Middle shift at the Steel.
Lucked out; The front bumper was some kind of rubber material, so It pushed in & popped right back out. The metal above the headlight was pushed in against the hood. I took it over to My Buddy Donny's Body Shop, and he slipped a Hydraulic Jack thing in there & jacked the metal back in place & away from the hood. That cost me a 6-Pack of PBR, and I actually drank 4 of them myself.
Problem Solved!

Bear




Fueling Around said:


> Nice
> I live IN town and get get them wandering through at all hours.



Thanks!
Yup, they aren't so afraid of towns, but in MN they're probably looking for a warm place!! 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My son nailed a nice doe last month. By the time I got over to where he was the guy whos house he was in front of already had it hanging getting skinned lol




Wow!
That did some damage!
Glad nobody was hurt!!
I remember years ago, in Pike County, we pulled over to help a woman driving a Big Caddy. She had hit a deer dead center, & the fan shaved off the Deer Hair & it looked like the whole engine was Fur Lined. Strangest thing!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks nice.
> My daughter got a 7 point with her car Sunday night. Told her there was no Sunday hunting.
> 
> Warren




Glad all was well here too, Warren!!
Bad time of year for hitting deer (Rut).

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice buck Bear. Only prowlers here are turtles, snakes and an occasional alligator.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I don't know if the deer whistles work, but the whine from my turbo (diesel pickup) appears to work miracles.
> I've hit 1 deer in 50 years of driving. It was mid morning in town and I was driving my son's gas pickup



I know some people that have the whistles, and they swear by them. I never tried one, but like I said I only ever hit one in 55 years of driving, and that was in a Great Hunting Area.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Bear... Amazing pictures. Beautiful animals.
> As for hitting them with a car, as a former auto body tech, yuck nasty disgusting. Among the top three worst cars to work on!



Thank You Big!!
We got lucky one time. I was with my Dad one night, coming home from Deer hunting, in an area named "Buck Wampum" (No Joke).
3 Deer came flying out from our left, and Dad hit the brakes. Two of them crossed right in front, missing us completely, but the Third one hit the back of the Chevy Wagon.
The doe was knocked down & trying to get up, but it was in a Daze (probably needing concussion protocol). After a bit, she got up, staggered a few feet, and then took off running.
The next day we looked all over for the damage, and finally found the only thing that was there. There was a Dent nearly dead center in the "Gas Flap" on the back left side of the '58 Chevy Wagon. Nothing else was touched.

Bear


----------



## robrpb (Nov 24, 2021)

Bear, are you sure that is a prowler and not dinner?

Rob


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 24, 2021)

Bear, I hit one with a Sterling lumber truck. I was loaded down about 48 thousand pounds. Hit a buck at 70mph. There wasnt much left of it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> He’s a nice buck for sure!! Thanks for sharing the cool pics.




Thank You Jeff!!
Appreciate That !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2021)

Nodak21 said:


> Looks like he has a busted tine. That means there is another fighter in the area. Might be bigger. Keep your eyes peeled. Would be interesting to see what broke that beautiful buck



Yup---That left beam looks a little strange.
Might have run into something other than another Buck, though?
We're always on the lookout, especially now with all the leaves on the ground.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2021)

Nodak21 said:


> Looks like he has a busted tine. That means there is another fighter in the area. Might be bigger. Keep your eyes peeled. Would be interesting to see what broke that beautiful buck



Below are some Bucks that Bear Jr took pics of a few years ago.
That small orchard is about 150 Yards from my house.
You'll have to Zoom in to get a better look, but they are all 8 pointers, and still in Velvet.
At least one of them is on Bear Jr's wall now: (The one on the Right end)







Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Nice buck Bear. Only prowlers here are turtles, snakes and an occasional alligator.




LOL---I can do without the Gators!!
And our Snakes don't move around a lot, especially in Winter.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Bear, are you sure that is a prowler and not dinner?
> 
> Rob




Thank You Rob!!
You never can tell.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Bear, I hit one with a Sterling lumber truck. I was loaded down about 48 thousand pounds. Hit a buck at 70mph. There wasnt much left of it.



Yup---That will do it.
Kinda the opposite of the time a VW hit a Bear on Rt 33 near Sailorsburg, PA.
The VW was Totaled---The Bear trotted off.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

kruizer
 ---


 Johnny Ray
 ---
Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------

